

Groupon Editorial Manual Exposed - efader
http://www.trendslate.com/2010/11/20/groupons-editorial-manual-exposed/
How to write like/for Groupon
======
efader
Interesting view into the style and method to their madness. They employ a lot
of comedians as writers.

